# September 2018 Book Count



## Maxx

September 2018

1.  Russian Roulette (audiobook)  as of 9/1/18 on page
2.  Four Seasons in Rome (audiobook) as of 9/1/18 on page 179, completed 9/3/18, 45 pages read
3.  The Tie That Binds (DTB) as of 9/1/18 on page 32
4.  The Woman in the Window (audiobook)  as of 9/1/18 on page 150, completed 9/2/18, 299 pages read


----------

